# Cambridge CPE



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

In order to participate in the Master's degree program for secondary teachers I need to certify that I speak English at (at least) a B1 level. In order to do so, I'll be taking the Cambridge CPE in March.

Does anyone have experience teaching this exam? I know it's silly to be worried, but it'd be tragic if I pass the C2 in Spanish but botch the exam in my native language. Does anyone know the British vs. American language policy?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> In order to participate in the Master's degree program for secondary teachers I need to certify that I speak English at (at least) a B1 level. In order to do so, I'll be taking the Cambridge CPE in March.
> 
> Does anyone have experience teaching this exam? I know it's silly to be worried, but it'd be tragic if I pass the C2 in Spanish but botch the exam in my native language. Does anyone know the British vs. American language policy?


B1, so you're taking the Prof???!

As far as British American is concerned you just have to be consistent, so you can't talk about using the *lift* to get to the second floor and then talk about going *downtown* to meet your friends. I'm guessing that you won't be doing that


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> B1, so you're taking the Prof???!
> 
> As far as British American is concerned you just have to be consistent, so you can't talk about using the *lift* to get to the second floor and then talk about going *downtown* to meet your friends. I'm guessing that you won't be doing that


I'm not going to waste my money on just certifying to a B1 level. Might as well just go for the CPE and get this foolishness over with! 

I've been forced into teaching British words and/or structures over the last three years. I'm scared they'll somehow sneak their way out while writing or speaking! Alright, time to start studying... :ranger:


----------

